# Disney Visa Rewards triple points offer?



## mickeysimba

I have only had the card since January. Are there occasionally specials that increase your earning percentage for spending or something similar?


----------



## Forevermarypoppins

*you will only earn 1% on purchases*

Unless you have the premium card with the yearly fee


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

Agreed, was just about to comment on this. Over time you can upgrade.


----------



## luvdisney00

I have had the card for years and they keep sending me offers to upgrade for a $50 bonus.  Has anyone gotten a better offer ?  I'd probably do it for the $200 that they offer new customers.


----------



## jmkeeku

I've received triple points for 3 months and I have the regular card


----------



## luvdisney00

Wow i didn't think they sent those anymore.  We would love that offer !


----------



## pooh2001

save over many years and even the 1% can add up


----------



## NicholasD

You  have to have your rewards visa for at least 12 months in order to be able to upgrade to Premier. The upgrade offer is designed to offset the annual fee. It is very unlikely to increase, as most all new cardmembers get a bonus for opening the card. There is not currently a program different from the 2% for premier - gas, restaurants, grocery stores and most disney transactions


----------



## bluezy

mickeysimba said:


> I have only had the card since January. Are there occasionally specials that increase your earning percentage for spending or something similar?



I've had the standard (free) Disney Visa card for many years and we occasionally get a postcard/e-mail offer for bonus earnings.  Sometimes it's double or triple the points in a certain category for a certain amount of time and sometimes it's a flat fee -- we got $50 for having 3 utility bills automatically charged to the card each month.  There have been a few others over the years, but I'll say it's been probably 2 years since I've gotten one (outside of the standard "refer a friend" offers)...probably because we use that card for *everything* and pay it off in full each month.  So they don't need to encourage us to use it and they've probably figured out that they're not going to get any interest or late fees out of us, either.


----------



## PirateJen123

I have the premier card, been going on my second year with it and I have not received any additional bonus incentives (besides the 2%). I didn't think anything of it until I saw this this thread, which reminded me the free card seemed to have better perks. :/


----------



## NicholasD

your break even for the premier card is$4900 in combined purchases for gas rest dining and disney -- if you are spending more than that, then you are earning more rewads than the cost of the AF.


----------



## LisaC2236

I have had the card for 20 years and didn't know about these promos thanks for all the info.


----------



## mpdej8

NicholasD said:


> your break even for the premier card is$4900 in combined purchases for gas rest dining and disney -- if you are spending more than that, then you are earning more rewads than the cost of the AF.



I just upgraded to premier about 6 months ago.   We charge about $35k per year on it.  Pay it off every month.   The annual fee has long since paid for itself.


----------



## jesses_disney_girl

We received the $200 Disney gift card for opening up the account initially (back in Feb of this year). Then we received another $50 for adding an authorized user. Also just received an offer in the mail for a $25 Disney gift card for listening to a 20 minute info session on DVC. We charge everything to this card and pay it off weekly. We love it! Also, we're not premier, just the regular card.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

We've had the Premiere card for a few years, use it for everything possible...and we MORE than cover the $49 fee in rewards earned. The 2% back on gas and groceries add up fast. We emptied out the reward balance in Oct 2014 for our Christmas trip...as of April 2016 (so 18 months) we had more than $900 in the reward account built up...I fully expect to mostly cover our Oct 2017 trip using rewards.


----------



## starry_solo

No need to "upgrade" to the premier for a bonus.  There is currently a bonus of $200 (statement credit) for the premier account.

See:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/visa-card/

Hope the link is okay since it's the WDW website


----------



## qv09vvp

starry_solo said:


> No need to "upgrade" to the premier for a bonus.  There is currently a bonus of $200 (statement credit) for the premier account.
> 
> See:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/visa-card/
> 
> Hope the link is okay since it's the WDW website



I have the regular Disney visa.  I guess I don't understand what you mean . You said no need to upgrade but the link .Takes me to the Disney premier card.      Sorry. Me at be a blonde moment for me but how else can I be the promotion without upgrading?


----------



## starry_solo

qv09vvp said:


> I have the regular Disney visa.  I guess I don't understand what you mean . You said no need to upgrade but the link .Takes me to the Disney premier card.      Sorry. Me at be a blonde moment for me but how else can I be the promotion without upgrading?



You can get a Premier Disney visa card separate from the no-annual fee one, that's what I meant.

But I have no idea if that promotion is still valid.


----------

